# Hamburg/Geesthacht



## Tommes_more (1. April 2002)

Hallo!
Suche nette  Girls and Boys !
Die mit mir etwas MTB fahren!
Fahre aber noch nicht so lange!Wie auch mir wurde das bike schon 5 mal geklaut!
Die beste zeit ist immer so am wochenende!
Die länge der Tour kann so um die 30km leigen zum anfang!
Alter der fahrer so um die 25-? aber bitte keine profis!HiHi

So nun laßt mich diesen sommer nicht versauern und schreibt mir bitte ! 

P.s Oder schreibt mir Direkt ( weiß nicht ob man das hier darf)

[email protected] !

Danke


----------



## raffnes (1. April 2002)

Du armer Mensch!
Ich wohne auch in Geesthacht, aber fahre keine Touren.
Ich wäre ja mitgefahren, aber hab ne Dirt schüssel, mit der Touren ziemlich schei... zu fahren sind.
Aber so schwer wirds bestimmt nicht sein. Ich sehe hier andauernd irgendwelche Mountainbiker. Tourer oder Cross Country racer.

also, Augen auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommes_more (2. April 2002)

Hallöle!

Die paar biker habe ich auch schon gesehen!
Aber sprich die mal an!Die denken sie sind was besseres und kommen vom planeten MTB und sind die geilsten!

Aber trotz dem Danke !


----------



## Beppo (2. April 2002)

Hallo Ihr Geesthachter,
ich komme ebenfalls aus Eurer Heimatstadt. Bin normalerweise Jedes Wochenende i´n den heimischen Wäldern unterwegs.
Siehe auch im Lokalforum: Ostermontag, was geht, oder Biken östlich von Hamburg.
Also, kurze Mail und es kann los gehen.


----------



## Tommes_more (2. April 2002)

He super!
Wo fährst du denn?
Im Wald bein Grün Jäger und pumpspeicherbecken runter zu Elbe?
Wenn jemand noch ein gutes Bike für mich hat( oder wo man ein bekommt ) dann sagt mal bescheid!Nach 5 mal geklaut zahlt die versicherrung nicht mehr!
Sollte immer ein Fully sein!
Beppo wir bleiben mal in kontak!Wenn Du schon aus Geesthacht kommst !Ist das ja schon mal mehr als gut!


----------



## gage_ (2. April 2002)

@Tommes .. wollen wir hoffen, dass Beppo nicht einer vom Planet MTB ist 

Wie auch immer, wenn Ihr eine Tour macht, bitte immer schoen hier posten, gibt manchmal sicherlich mehr Interessierte als bei der letzten Tour ...


----------



## Tommes_more (2. April 2002)

Weisst Du mehr über Ihn?

Doch ein Alien?

Oder Will  er es nur vortäuschen ein Mensch zu sein?

Fragen nichts als fragen !Das ist was für Akte X !

Aber Cool das so viele leite hier was schreiben!

Mal eine frage an Dich gage C !
Wie alt bist Du? HiHi

Gruss Tommes More !


----------



## gage_ (2. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tommes_more _
> *Mal eine frage an Dich gage C !
> Wie alt bist Du? HiHi*



Ich bin fast 26 *g* 

Klick mal auf "Profil" unter diesem Beitrag ... da beantwortet sich so manche Frage von selber ...


----------



## Beppo (2. April 2002)

Tach Post,
also was für Sorgen Ihr habt. Hammerhart!
Klar komme ich vom Planet MTB und logischereweise fahre ich nicht mit jedem. Also ´n Bike sollte er/sie schon zum Biken mitbringen....Hammerhart....
Na denn, am besten schon mal den kommenden Sonntag auf Verdacht freihalten, da geht mit Sicherheit was. Nur wo, dass wird sich Zeigen!

Sicherlich ist das Gelände um das Pumpspeicherbecken in gewisserweise reizvoll, wenn man nicht unbedingt für den nächsten Marathon Kondition knallen muß, gibt es viele andere Trails.

Merke: Sonntag geht was...

Gruß an alle, Beppo


----------



## Tommes_more (2. April 2002)

Hallo!
Mail eine frage!Ich will mir mal wieder ein neues Bike kaufen ( Nr 6 ) und dachte an ein K2  7005 Model 2000 für schlappe 900 Euro!
Soll glaube ich Disco Monkey heißen!
Was mein Ihr dazu?Oder hat jemand was gutes gebrauchtes ?
So in der 900 Euro klasse?

Gruss Tommes More


----------



## Beppo (2. April 2002)

TOMMES,
da fällt mir ein, wenn Du zur Zeit kein Bike hast und aus Geesthacht kommst, dann schaue doch mal bei dem Bike-Laden am Richtweg vorbei. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat er doch gebrauchte Bikes? Ob er auch Fullys hat? 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du hier schon im Forum Flohmarkt aktiv warst? Ober in den Magazinen Bike und/oder Mountain Bike die Seiten gelesen hast? Die Suchmaschine auf Hamburg/Bike/gebraucht genordet hast? AVIS-NET.de?
Oder mal in der Innenstadt bei Jonny Baar nachgefragt? 
Bei Fahrrad Marcks in Bergedorf nach günstigen 2001ér ausschau gehalten? Der ein oder andere Hamburger Bike-Store hat eventuell auch ein used-bike?
So, Meister der Rad-wegnehme, bis dann..
...sag mal, 5x das Rad gezockt? Für den Gesamtwert könnte man sich bestimmt ein schönes Auto kaufen? Und von den Versicherungsprämien alle 24 Monate ein schönes Bike?

Aber nun....

Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommes_more (2. April 2002)

Der Laden am Richtweg??????
Lieber Tod als da was gekauft!
Die versicherung hat mich nach dem 4. mal rausgeworfen!
2 mal den Keller auf gemacht ! 1 mal mal die wohnung!
1 mal beim ein kaufen! und das letzte mal aus der garage!
Das war bestimmt ein tip von jemanden gewessen! der mich nicht mag!
Was hälst Du von Bike Store in bergedorf nähe der strasse am Brink! ?
Zu teuer????

Gruss Tommes


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

Wenn mich meine Zerrung bis Sonntag nicht mehr plagen sollte, bin ich dabei. Müßen ja nicht immer die Harburger Berge sein 

@Beppo: Aber warum immer Sonntags? Mußt Du Samstags arbeiten?


----------



## raffnes (3. April 2002)

In der nähe der einkaufstrasse am ZOB, gibts ein bike laden; Jonni Baar. Hat auf jeden fall fullys und im schaufenster steht ein Corrratec. Handelt aber auch mit Stevens.
also, wenns hilft...


----------



## gage_ (3. April 2002)

Also wie ist das jetzt mit der Tour am Wochenende? Was ist geplant? Feldwege schnell und weit (ich habe "Marathon" gelesen), oder lustige Singletrails im Wald?

Ueberlege auf's Wochenende hin mal die 24" Raeder samt Discs an's Hardtail zu schrauben, wuerde damit auch ne entspannte Tour mitfahren, wenn es zwischendurch ein bisschen interessant wird ...


----------



## raffnes (3. April 2002)

Wo würdet ihr dann eigentlich fahren??? An der Elbe längs ist doch zu kotzen langweilig. Und die Besenhorster Sandberge sind ja auch nur Bäume an einem Abhang. Da gehts auch net.
Was mir nur noch einfällt ist die Oberstadt.
Da ist ein bisschen Wald, für GageC ein paar Treppen (lächerlich, aber das sind die einzigen) und immeschön rauf und runter. 
Auf deutsch: Nix für mich 
Aber wenn gage mit seinem HT ankommt, ist eine 30Km Tour nicht drin und ich dabei


----------



## Menis (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tommes_more _
> *Hallöle!
> 
> Die paar biker habe ich auch schon gesehen!
> ...




sach ma tommes - damit ich das richtich versteh`: du hast die biker angesprochen, aber du selbst hast gerade kein fahrrad? dann solltest du dich nicht wundern, wenn sie ohne dich weiter gefahren sind 

würde ich nicht als arroganz werten...menis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raffnes _
> *Aber wenn gage mit seinem HT ankommt, ist eine 30Km Tour nicht drin und ich dabei*



Ich glaub da unterschaetzt mich jemand


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *
> 
> Ich glaub da unterschaetzt mich jemand  *


Sieht so aus


----------



## Tommes_more (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Menis Kuss _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Es gab auch mal Tage wo ich ein Bike hatte!
Und das war so ein Tag wo ich ein Bike hatte!
Also !?????


----------



## raffnes (3. April 2002)

Alles graue Theorie!!!!!
Denn mitm Dirtbike ne 30km Tour... 
Aber naja. Vielleicht hat gage ja auch einen etwas größeren Rahmen oder einen Rücken aus stahl, aber meine wenigkeit würde leiden. Jämmerlich leiden.  
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ichmeine Stattelstütze keinen Zentimeter bewegen kann...


----------



## Tommes_more (3. April 2002)

Hallo!

Hatte ich gesagt das ich ein Dirtbike habe??????
Aber wenn Du schon mal da bist !Was meinst  Du zum einem Poison bike???

Gruss


----------



## raffnes (3. April 2002)

Hä? Ich jetzt???
Poison Bikes??? Nichts von gehört. Poste mal ein Bild!


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tommes_more _
> *Hallo!
> Hatte ich gesagt das ich ein Dirtbike habe??????
> Aber wenn Du schon mal da bist !Was meinst  Du zum einem Poison bike??*


Sowas passt, unter anderm, gut in's Profil von dir. Und da gehörts auch rein.
Du wirkts irgendwie noch so steril, anonym, ja sogar ausserfriesisch


----------



## Beppo (3. April 2002)

Tach Post...
also wenn ich dass hier so lese, stelle ich fest, es ist hier wie im "richtigen " Leben der Familie Klimbim!
Elbe ist zum Kotzen, Besenhorster Sandberge dto, dafür lieber in der Oberstadt rumschüsseln. Irgentwas mit 30 KM aber nur wenn, denn dann und ohne Bike?

Also ich weis nech...

Vielleicht liegt es an meinem Alter, aber wenn wir hier in diesem Forum Leute aus den jeweiligen Regionen suchen, der eine die Erfahrung gemacht hat, der andere hat ganz andere Eindrücke und Vorstellungen von einer "Ideal-standart-super-nie langweilig-werde-Strecke und lieber auf einer Waldautobahn fährt, dann könnte man vielleicht kompromisse eingehen und sagen, wir biken erst einmal zusammen, mal sehen ob wir auf einen Nenner kommen. Oder ob schon die Bike-Konzepte eventuell so unterschiedlich sind, dass man feststellt, was dem einen sein´Leid, dem anderen sein´Freud? Geschnallt?
Da verliere ich dann fast die Lust an einer solchen Tour teilzunehmen, wenn im Vorwege schon Fronten aufgebaut werden! Dann bike lieber so vor mich hin und lasse mich als Alien bezeichnen!!

Sorry, dass musste jetzt schon mal sein...




@Rabbit: an diesem Samstag darf/soll/muss/will ich tatsächlich arbeiten. Bin dann erst so geben 15.00Uhr zu Hause. Bin dann ab ca.16.00 Uhr startklar. Fast schon ein wenig spät. Wobei, es ist ja bis ca. 20.00 Uhr hell? Also, was geht??
Apropos arbeiten: morgen am 04.04.2002 geht es leider bis spät in den Abend hinein, würde gern mal zum SfdW mitkommen. Das nächste mal.
So man, was macht Deine Zerrung?

Gruß an alle, 

Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

Hi Beppo,

um dich zunächst mal ein wenig zu beruhigen: *Leg nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage* 
Ich denke mal, keiner wollte hier und m.E. hat auch niemand Fronten aufgebaut.
Tommes fragte ja Eingangs nach netten Leuten, die mit ihm 'ne *Tour* fahren wollen. Das ist doch recht eindeutig.
Und wer von euch Dirt-Schüssel- Fahrern  da mit will, muß sich halt ein Beispiel am gageC nehmen, mit dem wir vor ca. 2 Wochen 'ne Tour durch die Harburger Berge machten. Und die hat er trotz seiner doch hierzu nicht ganz geeigneten, niedrigen Sitzhöhe mit Bravur und - das soll hier nicht verheimlicht werden - leichten Rückenproblemen gemeistert. Nachzulesen HIER 

So und nun zum WE. Wie's aussieht müßt ihr auf das pers. kennenlernen von mir wohl noch ein wenig warten. Tja, so'ne Zerrung "hält halt auf" . Aber das wird noch was dieses Jahr, versprochen 

@Tommes: Ja, was ist denn ein "Poison Bike"? Das würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren!


----------



## gage_ (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Oder ob schon die Bike-Konzepte eventuell so unterschiedlich sind, dass man feststellt, was dem einen sein´Leid, dem anderen sein´Freud? Geschnallt?
> Da verliere ich dann fast die Lust an einer solchen Tour teilzunehmen, wenn im Vorwege schon Fronten aufgebaut werden! Dann bike lieber so vor mich hin und lasse mich als Alien bezeichnen!!
> 
> Sorry, dass musste jetzt schon mal sein...*



Das sind sehr harte Worte 

Smilies (-> ) haben meistens einen Sinn, weil anders der ironische Charakter einer Aussage per Schrift kaum auszudruecken ist ... wenn Du das Geschriebene nochmal unter diesem Gesichtspunkt liest merkst Du vielleicht, dass das alles nicht so kritisch ist ... 

Nichtsdestotrotz glaube ich schon, dass es sinnvoll ist hier abzuklaeren, ob eine grundsaetzlich verschiedene Auffassung besteht. Im Forstwegautobahnfall wuerde es nicht nur mir die Tour vermiesen, sondern auch jedem, der eben diesen Untergrund bevorzugt um schnell voran zu kommen, weil ich dabei bin.

Sollte doch eigentlich auch fuer niemanden ein Problem sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (3. April 2002)

Hi Rabbit,

das ist richtig und stimmt!
Easy going, bis zum Wochenende sind es noch 64.5Std...
Ich bin dabei!

Gruß 
Beppo


----------



## Beppo (3. April 2002)

Hi gage,
ich möchte hier wirlich niemanden auf die Füße treten und es  wohl sehr ungeschickt die Smilies nicht als solches zu beachten! (Welcher von den Heinis steht für sorry?)
Nicht böse sein..

Gruß,
Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

Hm, ja, welchen "Heini" könnte man für SORRY nehmen?
Vielleicht 'ne Kombination:   Und jetzt kommt mein "Kommentar" dazu: 

Oder so?: SORRY 

Oder auch so: SORRY 

Naja, vielleicht sollte raffnes in zukunft mit seinen "Kraftausdrücken" wie zum Beispiel _ist doch zu kotzen langweilig_ etwas zurückhalten . War aber sicher nicht als Beleidigung gemeint!!!
Also Beppo, steck die Goldwaage wieder weg und lasst uns ggf. am WE 'ne schöne Tour fahren!
Wer sich mit seinem Dirtbike dabei quälen will ist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## gage_ (3. April 2002)

Den  find ich fuer den Anlass am besten ...

Jo quaelen ... wo fahren wir denn jetzt? Forstautobahn, Waldwege oder gar ...  Singletrails  ?

Im Hamburger Osten waer ja auch noch der Standortuebungsplatz, den koennte man sich auch mal anschauen (kennt ja offenbar keiner so richtig, also koennte es auch fuer jeden ein Griff ins Klo werden ), das waer dann in etwa fuer alle gleich weit ...


----------



## raffnes (4. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Irgentwas mit 30 KM aber nur wenn, denn dann und ohne Bike?*



ähhhm.......ja.

Ist doch um einiges besser, vorher aus zu loten, wo man fahren will, als planlos drauf rumpreschen.
Und die sachen, die ich genannt hatte, sind nun wirklich zum wandern zu schade. Also, warum dann biken???


Und wo würdest DU denn in Geesthacht Biken???

Grüße auch alle


----------



## Tommes_more (4. April 2002)

Hallo!

Also : www.Poison-Bikes.de

Da wollte ichmir mein neues bike holen!
In der 1000 Euro klasse!Das muss erst mal reichen!

Gruss Tommes


----------



## GT_Frodo (4. April 2002)

Hi!
Wenn Ihr zu einem Entschluss kommt, am Sonntag 07.04 zu fahren, postet mal bitte Zeit, Ort und wie man da ungefähr über Autobahn-Bundesstrasse-Landstr... etc. hinkommt. (kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus, kann aber Karten lesen) 

Hätte nämlich lust mitzufahren, bin noch neu hier im Forum, 24 Jahre alt, lange nicht nicht richtig gefahren. Würde aber alles mitfahren, ist mir egal ob XC, DH , MT oder MfG.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der piste!


----------



## Catsoft (4. April 2002)

Hallo Beppo!
Sa. 16 Uhr wäre für mich passend.


Gruß Robert


----------



## Beppo (5. April 2002)

Hi Leute,

also:
 parallel zu Rabbits kleiner Smilie-Kunde habe ich mich bei einer Auszubildenden schlau gemacht, was das Lesen, Deuten und Anwenden dieser Smilies angeht.
Für die junge Dame ist es völlig logisch, einen geschriebenen Satz mit einem Smilie zu versehen, damit der Sinn und Inhalt nochmals betont oder verändert wird. Im Umgang mit weitestgehend unbekannten Personen sei das so üblich! Sagte sie und sah mein Fragezeichen auf der Stirn. Weiter sagte sie: mensch Beppo bist Du blöd!
Nun ja, vielleicht unwissend...

Angesichts dessen, möchte ich mich für meine gerügten  harten Worte bei Euch entschuldigen  mit einem doppelten:
sorry  sorry 

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich diese Heinis nutzen werde, schaun wir mal.

Die angesprochene Goldwaage ist umgetauscht und kann jetzt Kaffee kochen.

So, das Wochenende steht nun fast vor der Tür:
was nun, wo nun?

Gruß
Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2002)

Moin Beppo,

schön zu hören, daß Du sämtliche, Dir zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel nutzt, um dich auch ausserhalb dieses Forums fortzubilden 
Da du dich jetzt geoutet hast, also die Fähigkeiten zur Ausbildung von Personen, und seien diese auch "nur" weiblich, besitzt werde ich dich auf dem nächsten SfdW für den Posten des Drillsergants hier im Aussenposten Hamburg des ESK vorschlagen 
Was das anstehende Wochenende angeht, nun ja, ich will ja eigentlich nicht kneifen, aber meine Zerrung/Prellung ist gerade auf dem besten Weg der Besserung und ich möchte nicht noch einen Rückschlag erleben und werde aus diesem Grunde auch dieses Wochenende noch auf's radeln verzichten!

Ach, und bevor ich's vergess:

Herzlich willkommen, GT_Frodo


> _Original geschrieben von GT_Frodo _
> *Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der piste!
> *


Oder auf dem nächstem SfdW  


So, nun liegt's an euch, macht was draus


----------



## Bischi (5. April 2002)

Ahoi GT_Frodo...   GT I-Drive ? Hamburg Wandsbek (hab mal in Dein Profil geschaut  )  ? Ich mein es wär ´n fetter Zufall aber Du bist nicht zufällig der Kollege der meinen FOX-Dämpfer bei eBay gekauft hat  *grübel* ?  Wenn nicht vergiss einfach was ich grad geschrieben hab´. Is mir nur so durch den Kopf geschossen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Beppo (6. April 2002)

Tach Post, 

Sonntag 07.04.2002, 

WAS GEHT??

@Catsoft: i.o., WO??

Gruß 
Beppo


----------



## GT_Frodo (6. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Du bist nicht zufällig der Kollege der meinen FOX-Dämpfer bei eBay gekauft hat  *grübel* ?  Wenn nicht vergiss einfach was ich grad geschrieben hab´. Is mir nur so durch den Kopf geschossen
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!
nee, der war ich nicht, gibt wohl noch mehr komische typen hier.  

@rabbit
 ja evtl., habe gerade das III."Bildersturm"-Protokoll durchgeschaut, sah ja nach ner echt guten runde aus!

Heute ist erst mal Bike-wetter angesagt, also keine Ausreden!


----------



## Beppo (7. April 2002)

Hi Ihr da draußen,

wie steht  es denn nun, mit dem Biken in diesem Teil der Republik?
Heute ist Sonntag und zudem ein Sonnentag!
Quickly, quickly. Ich düse ca. 13.30-14.00 Uhr los. 
Wer mitkommen will, kurze Info texten und dann schauen wir mal...

Gruß Beppo


----------



## GT_Frodo (7. April 2002)

und, war gut? wo warst du?
Ich war gestern richtung osten nach glinde, oststeinbeck unterwegs, kann ich von zu hause aus losfahren und ist in ein paar waldstückchen auch ganz nett, vorallem war aber das wetter herrlich.

wollte aber unterwegs meinen steuersatz festziehen und habe dabei die plastikkappe vom headset zerbrochen. dumm gelaufen, aber selber schuld 
muss bestimmt wochen auf die ersatzkappe von syncros warten, weil die idioten die nicht normal rund gebaut haben, so das man jede andere nehmen könnte, sondern schräg und oval, argh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (8. April 2002)

gibt noch andere schöne vorbauten die leicht und stabil sind(3ttt), und die brauchen nur ne normale a-head kappe


----------



## Rabbit (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von GT_Frodo _
> *muss bestimmt wochen auf die ersatzkappe von syncros warten, weil die idioten die nicht normal rund gebaut haben, so das man jede andere nehmen könnte, sondern schräg und oval, argh! *


War schon immer so, wenn man so exotische Sachen fährt 
Aber ich drück dir mal den , daß Du das Ersatzteil fix in deinen Händen hälst, damit dein Bike schnell wieder einsatzbereit ist!


----------

